
Facebook, Microsoft Circulate Immigration Open Letter - ghosh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-02/facebook-microsoft-said-to-circulate-immigration-open-letter
======
perseusprime11
This is a great start but misses on few things and will not appease Trump. For
example, if you look at the last sentence, they included American businesses,
American values but what about American worker?

